# Wild camping in Holland and Belgium



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Could I pick the brains of all you experienced European tourers.

When I went to France last year I refilled/emptied at their wonderful network of Aires and wild camped overnight.

This year I fancy going to what used to be called the Low Countries. I see from eurocampingcar.com that there are a few Aires in these countries. My french is not very good but I think it says in the Aires guide book that while while Belgium is quite motorhome friendly, wild camping in Holland is frowned upon like in England.

Does anyone have any experience or advice they can give me.

Thanks, Hemlock.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi hemlock

have wildcamped in belgium but have only used sites in the nederlands ( wasn't so adventurous then). from the dutch attitude to life i can't see them being bothered. 

have had no probs in belgium. have just wildcamped and then use a site when loo full etc.


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

You may be right about the dutch being bothered about wild camping but not in the coastal areas!! 
Police is very strict and leave no room for excuses, the give you a ticket and tell you to leave immediately. 
But for the rest of the country you'll find less probs. 

Leo


----------



## 93401 (May 1, 2005)

*Wild Caming in Belgiun and Holland*

Hi Hemlck,There are some Aires in Belgium but I dont think there are many,there is one that I have used a couple of times at Ostend it is off the big car park as you enter Ostend,right at the big roundabout before Marina,Big Coach park on right and in left hand corner designated site for Motorhomes,about 30 pitches,and its FREE for 24 Hours.Gerry


----------



## 93997 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

normally in Belgium you'll have no problems. The coast can be a problem for wildcamping. There is a list with official "camperplaatsen" but in any village or city you'll find a parking at the local swimming pool , sports centre or on the market,... where you can park and sleep.
If you have an idea about the places you want to visit in Belgium, I 'll send you a list by PM


----------



## 93997 (May 1, 2005)

sorry,
I was so concentrated on my English , so I forgot to give you the site. So go to this site:
http://www.campersite.be/pbelgie.htm

you'll see a map of Belgium and just below the map a text:
kust
ardennen
binnenland
which means: coast/ardennen(south belgium, where the language is french) vlaanderen ( the north, where people speak dutch)
so click on the blue text and you 'll see the "camperplaatsen."
I hope you 'll find your way, if not: PM
robert


----------



## 88837 (May 9, 2005)

There is a free airre on the Brugges Ring road. It is an easy walk from the town centre. There are also chip shops near by. Plenty of free drinking water but as far as I recall no grey or black water disposal. Is very busy in the summer and weekends.
Rodger


----------

